# Buddy pic(s)



## TornadoTacoDog (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all this is my first time posting pics here

A pic of buddy inside
http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i344/Buddiesmom78/100_1000.jpg

A pic of him outside in his harness. (he hates that harness)
http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i344/Buddiesmom78/IMG248.jpg

Will post a more recent later


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, Buddy is adorable!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

What a cute dog. I like his harness too. We went through like 5 different ones before we found one Oliver would tolerate.


----------



## TornadoTacoDog (Jun 25, 2012)

Janet
thankss he is my handsome little guy.

Nadia,
That harness is officially retired lol. Buddy hates it. So now I use a reg flat collar and he is so much happier and responds so much better. I use a retractable leash that can go 27 feet and if he goes near the end of the leash I let him know and he actually slows down.  he's such a great little guy.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He is cute!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## TornadoTacoDog (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks all. I know I am biased but he is pretty cute  Will take a couple of newer pics tonite and try to remember to upload them to photobucket.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

So cute! I love when breeds that are not my favorite pull my heart in!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I love me some Chihuahuas and he is very cute! Looks like the Taco Bell dog!


----------



## TornadoTacoDog (Jun 25, 2012)

Will post reply in the morning.


----------

